# خبر عاجل... آلاف المسلمين يتجمهرون لمنع فتح كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس واستنجاد بقيادات الجيش



## anosh (19 مايو 2011)

*آلاف المسلمين يتجمهرون لمنع فتح كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس
 واستنجاد بقيادات الجيش والأقباط يعاودون اعتصامهم بماسبيرو *​


*آلاف المسلمين يتجمهرون لمنع فتح كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس واستنجاد بقيادات الجيش والأقباط يعاودون اعتصامهم بماسبيرو
الخميس 19 مايو 2011 - 02: 27 م 

كتب: مايكل فارس – تريزا سمير
تجمع ظهر اليوم الخميس الموافق 19 مارس آلاف من المسلمين احتجاجًا على قرار فتح كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعين شمس الغربية.
ووقف المحتجون حائلين دون فتح الجهات المعنية للكنيسة.


هذا وقد قام آباء الكنيسة بالاتصال بأحد قيادات الجيش لفض الاعتصام خوفًا من قيام اشتباكات مسلحة تسفر عن خسائر بالأرواح.
يذكر أن قرار إعادة فتح تلك الكنيسة كان ضمن قرارات رئاسة الوزراء بإعادة فتح بعض الكنائس المغلقة
. وعليه قد قام الأقباط بالاستمرار باعتصاماتهم أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بماسبيرو حتى يتم افتتاح الكنيسة كما صدر القرار.*​


----------



## SALVATION (19 مايو 2011)

سلملى على بتوع الوحده الوطنية 
وعلى شعارات قله من المسلمين
القله هى المسلمين المعتدلين وليس القله هم المتطرفين
اتمنى يكون الخبر مش صحيح
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## anosh (19 مايو 2011)

*الخبر مؤكد بشهود عيان من قلب منطقة عين شمس 

ربنا يرحمنا 
ماحدش عارف بكره مخبى لنا ايه تانى 
و هانشوف فيكى ايه تانى يابلد 
يابلد ضايعه من زمان و ضاعت للابد ​*


----------



## SALVATION (19 مايو 2011)

لازم يتعرف مين اللى بيحرض الناس دى على كده
مين اللى بيلعب بالبلد كده وبيحرك الناس زى الدمية ؟​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2011)

*الناس دى مش بيحركها إلا كراهية الآخر وعدم قبول الآخر لأنه ببساطة لو الناس دى مش من المنطقة اللى فيها الكنيسة نفسها كانوا المسلمين نفسهم ضردوهم لكن واضح جدا ان اهل المنطقة نفسها هم اللى كانوا السبب فى قفلها وهم السبب فى إفتتاحها.
دعـــــــــــــــــــــــونا لانستبق الأمور ونرى تصرف الجيش .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*على قناة الطريق حالا جوزيف قال فى ضرب نار وتجمع للسلفيين 
ربنا يرحم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*من مصدر قريب من الكنيسه ابونا داخل الكنيسه والسلفين واقفين بره بالسنج​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

معتصمي ماسبيرو لازم يكملوا لاااااازم ولازم يكون فى عقاب شديد ولازم يكون فى تحرك فوري من مجلس الوزراء والا فقد شرعيته الثورية ويجب عدم اللجوء للخارج اخوتي اللجوء للمسيح الهنا المجيد فقط ارجوكم قووا ايمانكم وخلونا نلجا للمسيح وهوا الى بيحمينا فعلا مش الخارج الى هيحمينا لا الهنا السيد المسيح رب المجد 

ويجب النزول يوم 27 مايو حتى نتخلص من المجلس الاعلي للقوات السلفية ( المسلحة ) الذي يدعم وبشدة السلفيين ويشجعهم على اعمالهم الارهابية ضدنا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من مصدر قريب من الكنيسه ابونا داخل الكنيسه والسلفين واقفين بره بالسنج​*



وبعدين !! هنوصل لايه !! كلاكيت تالت مرة !! ربنا يستررررر


----------



## miraam (19 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يستر تعبنا خلاص بجد الموضوع زاد اوى*

*انا عن نفسى كان رأيى بلاش يطلبوا فتح الكنايس دلوقتى فى وجود الاشكال دى لان حتى لو صدر قرار بفتحهم حيهدوهم او يحرقوهم و احنا مش ناقصين كان رأيى التركيز على طلب واحد لا غير و هو القبض و المحاكمه العاجله لكل الى هدوا و حرقوا الكنايس و البيوت و كل من حرضوا و تسببوا فى الفتن و بعدين لما الاحوال تستقر و تهدا نطلب فتح الكنايس لكن دلوقتى مش وقته خالص ده رأيى *


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

miraam قال:


> *ربنا يستر تعبنا خلاص بجد الموضوع زاد اوى*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى كان رأيى بلاش يطلبوا فتح الكنايس دلوقتى فى وجود الاشكال دى لان حتى لو صدر قرار بفتحهم حيهدوهم او يحرقوهم و احنا مش ناقصين كان رأيى التركيز على طلب واحد لا غير و هو القبض و المحاكمه العاجله لكل الى هدوا و حرقوا الكنايس و البيوت و كل من حرضوا و تسببوا فى الفتن و بعدين لما الاحوال تستقر و تهدا نطلب فتح الكنايس لكن دلوقتى مش وقته خالص ده رأيى *




الفيلم مفهوم يا مريم كلامك صح 100% بس عصام شرف عمل كدا وهوا عارف وفاهم كويس الى هيحصل لانه كلب اخوانجي حقير والسلفيين والاخوان وجهان لعملة واحدة الارهاب والبلطجة


----------



## miraam (19 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> ويجب النزول يوم 27 مايو حتى نتخلص من المجلس الاعلي للقوات السلفية ( المسلحة ) الذي يدعم وبشدة السلفيين ويشجعهم على اعمالهم الارهابية ضدنا


 
*و اذا عملوا مجلس حاكم مكون من مدنين ماهو حيكون منهم بردو هو بقى فيه غيرهم فى البلد دلوقتى ........ رحمتك يا رب *


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

miraam قال:


> *و اذا عملوا مجلس حاكم مكون من مدنين ماهو حيكون منهم بردو هو بقى فيه غيرهم فى البلد دلوقتى ........ رحمتك يا رب *



لا بس هيبقي 2 مدنيين وواحد عسكري العسكري هوا الى هيقف لهم ولازم ننزل فى المظاهرات عشان حاجة واحدة يبقي لينا كلمة ولينا موقف منتفاجش ان محمد حسان ويعقوب هما المجلس الحاكم !!


----------



## miraam (19 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> الفيلم مفهوم يا مريم كلامك صح 100% بس عصام شرف عمل كدا وهوا عارف وفاهم كويس الى هيحصل لانه كلب اخوانجي حقير والسلفيين والاخوان وجهان لعملة واحدة الارهاب والبلطجة


 
*و عمل كده كمان علشان يقولوا اهو استجاب لمعظم الطلبات و للاسف الطلب الاساسى الى هو القبض عليهم يضيع وسط الطلبات الفرعيه زى فتح الكنايس و قانون موحد لدور العباده و الدستور و شوية الطلبات دى الى بصراحة مش وقتها خالص اذا لم يتم عقاب الجناه فلا فائده من صدور هذه القرارات ابدا*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

miraam قال:


> *و عمل كده كمان علشان يقولوا اهو استجاب لمعظم الطلبات و للاسف الطلب الاساسى الى هو القبض عليهم يضيع وسط الطلبات الفرعيه زى فتح الكنايس و قانون موحد لدور العباده و الدستور و شوية الطلبات دى الى بصراحة مش وقتها خالص اذا لم يتم عقاب الجناه فلا فائده من صدور هذه القرارات ابدا*




ربنا موجود ولازم نتحرك لو متحركناش دلوقتي هتبقي جمهورية مصر السلفياخوانجية للاسف الشديد يا جماعة ناقوس الخطر دق فهل سمعناه ؟؟ التحرك سلمي سلمي 

ربنا يستر بجد الحكاية بقت صعببة اوي كدا


----------



## anosh (19 مايو 2011)

*يارب مالناش غيرك تعبنا من اللجوء لغيرك
خلاص صوتنا راح من كتر الصراخ و لا من مستجيب 
وجعنا زاد و زادت الجراح و لا من مداوى و لا طبيب 

مالناش غيرك يارب
مالناش غيرك معين مالناش غيرك قدير 
صانع العجايب و المستحيل 

انقل جبال الكره من قلوب البشر
انزع منهم القلوب الحجر 
و ازرع لهم قلوب من دم و لحم تحس زى البشر 

يا عالم بحال البشر لاتعاملنا بحسب خطايانا *​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 مايو 2011)

*يا جماعة الجيش ميقدرش يعمل حاجة في عين شمس بس يقدر يبهدل المتظاهرين قدام السفارة...أصل ده اقتحام سفارة لكن ديه حيالله كنيسة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uiU98Hr1XJw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2011)

هو مين اللى بيحكم مين بالظبط ؟
فين سيادة القانون احنا فى غابة و لا ايه
صباح التخلف


----------



## SALVATION (19 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من مصدر قريب من الكنيسه ابونا داخل الكنيسه والسلفين واقفين بره بالسنج​*



حرام عليكم يا مسيحين يا ظالمين دول مش سلفين دول بلطجية
هو فى سلفين بيمسكوا سيوف وسنج ؟ ولا حتى بيربوا دقون؟
خلى العمى يشوفوا
اتمنى اللى قريب من المنطقة ويقدر يصورهم بدون اى مشاكل يصور​


----------



## anosh (19 مايو 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااا على الفيديو

اصبحنا فى منتهى التخلف و الهمجيه
رجعنا 2000 سنه لوراء 
ياخسارة دم الشهداء اللى راح فى ثورتك يامصر  ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> حرام عليكم يا مسيحين يا ظالمين دول مش سلفين دول بلطجية
> هو فى سلفين بيمسكوا سيوف وسنج ؟ ولا حتى بيربوا دقون؟
> خلى العمى يشوفوا
> اتمنى اللى قريب من المنطقة ويقدر يصورهم بدون اى مشاكل يصور​



*ههههه...فلول النظام السابق ..فلول الحزب الوطني ..فلول و طعميه..اي حاجه الا انهم يزعلوا السلفيين حبايبهم ويتهموهم صراحة بالاجرام و  البلطجه و الارهاب​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2011)

*تناقض واضح جدا فى المقطم المسيحيين اتظاهروا قدام ديرهم تم ضربهم وقمعهم بشكل عنيف جدا من قبل الجيش مما أودى بحياة عددكبير من الشباب المسيحى مما رمل ويتم الكثيرين .
بينما المشهد فى صــــــــــــــــول وإمبابة واليوم فى عين شمس تجمهر السلفيين أمام الكنائس وكسر هيبة الدولة أمام الجميع دون أن يتم أى إجراء ضدهم من قبل الجيش وكأنه فقط يأتى ليبارك أعمالهم.*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مايو 2011)

*اللى عنده قناة الطريق هيلاقى الموضوع ده كله مباشر بالصوت و الصورة دلوقتى*​ 
_*ربنا يحافظ عليناااا*_​ 
_*ميرررسى انوش للخبر*_​


----------



## noraa (19 مايو 2011)

بصراحة انا اساسا مش شايفة اى داعى  ان شباب وبنات تقف فى ماسيبروا  يا جماعة الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم صامتون ربنا  قادر يقطع كل ايد اتمدت على  كنيسة وعلى صور وهياكل وحتى كراسى  الكنائس انت يارب قادر توقف حروب الدماء ليس كما نريد  نحن بل كطما تريد انت


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> هو مين اللى بيحكم مين بالظبط ؟
> فين سيادة القانون احنا فى غابة و لا ايه
> صباح التخلف



الحاكم : محمد حسين طنطاوي وزير دفاع الدولة المصرية للحاكم محمد حسني مبارك ( الاتنين خونة )
رئيس الوزراء : عصام شرف احد اعضاء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ( باينة كدا ؟؟ ) 
المستشار القانوني لرئيس الوزراء : معتز بالله عبد الفتاح ( مدير مركز دراسات الاسلام للشرق الاوسط ) 

بانت كدا يا كريتك ؟؟ سيادة القانون فى زبالة السلفيين يا كريتك وايوا هيا غابة وافتكر الى مش عاجبه يروح كندا ولا امريكا 

انا من يوم الغزوة دا وقلت لازم يتقبض عليه عشان دا تهديد واهوه احنا شايفين الى بيحصل منهم والمجلس الاعلي للقوات السلفية مشاهد كالعادة 

قصدك صباح الوهابية يا كريتك مش تخلف لان الى بيحصل مش تخلف لا دا مخطط ومدبر صح


----------



## غريب في وطني (19 مايو 2011)

*الرئس الحالي والحاكم الفعلي لمصر*






حاكم جمهورية مصر السلفية( الاسلامية الارهابية)​ 
*م أ دوت كوم
بعد نجاح ثورة الـ 25 من يناير وبعد ان تخلص المؤمنين (المسلمين الارهابيين) من النظام السابق للزنادقة والذي كان يتجاهل العمل بالمادة الثانية من الدستور وتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية على سكان جمهورية مصر الاسلامية بالاغلبية
وبعد ان قام زنديق سابق حسني مبارك بتسليم مهام الحكم للسيد سلفي اركان حرب حسين طنطاوي الذي اكد بالفعل وبناء على رد فعلة علي اكثر من واقعة انضمامة وولائة التام للجماعة السلفية (الجهادية الارهابية) التي تسعي جاهدة للقضاء على الكفار اما بأسلمتهم او بقتلهم او تهجيرهم عاملين بالشعار الاخواني الاسلامي .. الاسلام هو الحل .. ومفهومة اسلم تسلم من السيفين المتقاطعين
والذي قرر بدوره هو الاخر تعيين قائد السلفية والشيطان الاكبر لهم الشيخ محمد حسان رئيسا لجمهورية مصر الاسلامية(الارهابية) بناء علي ما لاقاة من تشجيع وتأييد من شعب مصر المتطرف دون اتخاب او تصويت نظرا لدورة في الاحداث الاخيرة والتي اكدت حرصة على تفعيل المادة الثانية من الدستور والعمل الفعلي باحكام الشريعة الاسلامية التي تنادي بأسلمة مصر والتصدي والقضاء على كل ما هو غير مسلم بمصر من الكائنات الحية والغير حية ومباركة كل جهادي يتصدي للكفار والاخذ بيدة ومساندتة
وقد رأينا جميعا دور سيادتة في الغزوات الجهادية الاسلامية الارهابية خاصتا غزوة اطفيح بعد هدم وحرق كنيسة النصاري بصول وحرصة على تبرئة الجناة بالرغم من ان البعض قد استنكرو موافقتة على اعادة بنائها
ولكن سرعان ما تراجع الغير مؤيدين لتولية مهام الحكم بتأييدة بعد غزوة امبابة وبعد ان تأكدو انه سيعمل جاهدا للقضاء على النصاري بجميع الطرق من قتل رجالهم وخطف نسائهم وسرقة حقوقهم وهدم وحرق معابدهم وتوفير كل الامكانيات لتسهيل تلك المهمة ومحاولة انجازها في اسرع وقت

وقد اكد غالبية المسلمين ان الهدف الرئيسي والسبب الحقيقي لما حدث وما يحدث وما سيحدث من غزوات ضدد من لا يؤمنون بالاسلام وخاصتا النصاري (المسيحيين)
هو ان صلواتهم وصوت اجراس كنائسهم وطيبتهم ووداعتهم وسلامهم ومحبتهم حتي لاعدائهم تثير جنون الشياطين المؤمنة بالاسلام والساكنة داخل اجساد اتباع محمد وتجعلهم في حالة هياج بل ويشعر غالبيتهم عند روئية صليب او رجل دين مسيحي او عند سماع صوت صلاة او تراتيل مسيحية بان نار تشتعل باجسادهم وتحرقها دون رحمة
وارجع البعض ان السبب في ذلك هو ان المسيحيين يقومو باعمال السحر 
اما الاغلبية الساحقة فقد اكدت ان من الارواح (النجسة) الساكنة بداخلهم لا تستطيع تحمل ذلك

ملحوظة
م.أ دوت كوم
تعني مسلم ارهابي دوت كوم*
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

فيديو خطير جدا 
شاهد السلفيين يفرشون الحصر 
و يصلون امام كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس الان

[YOUTUBE]zMFXM7kOI9Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 





الدستور:مصادمات عنيفة بين أقباط وسلفيين بعين شمس بسبب فتح كنيسة العذراء 
  يوسف شعبان  

مصر


 وقعت مصادمات عنيفة بين عدد من شباب الكنيسة والسلفيين المتظاهرين احتجاجا على فتح كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا ابرأم بعين شمس الغربية وادت المصادمات إلى إصابة 4 أفراد من شباب الكنيسة واضطروا إلى العودة مرة أخرى للكنيسة بعد أن قرر الجيش إخراجهم منها لتصفية الأجواء وأكد شهود عيان أن المصادمات وقعت الشباب من الكنيسة واستخدم فيها وبعض الأدوات الخشبية وعلى صعيد اعتصام ماسبيرو أكد الأب باسيليوس أن الاعتصام قائم ولن ينفض حتى فتح كنيسة العذراء مؤكدا أن فتح الكنيسة يأتي ضمن اتفاقنا مع رئيس الوزراء بفض الاعتصام. ثناء خروج الشببأثناء خروج الشباب 

كان الجيش قد تدخل لانهاء أزمة الكنيسة، التي أندلعت منذ ساعات على خلفية محاولة القمص مرقص والقمص أنطونيوس تنفيذ قرار رئيس الوزراء د. عصام شرف بإعادة فتح الكنيسة مرة أخرى. 

وأصدر الجيش قرار لعدد 15 شاباً كانوا قد احتجزوا داخل الكنيسة بالخروج منها ووقف عملية فتح الكنيسة حتى تهدأ الأجواء على وعد بعقد جلسة بين ممثلين للكنيسة وبعض السلفيين الذين تظاهروا أمام المسجد المقابل للكنيسة احتجاجا على فتحها مرة أخرى. 

وقال ميلاد حنا أحد الشباب الذين احتجزوا داخل الكنيسة أن شباب الكنيسة مصرين على إعادة فتحها مرة أخرى بعد إغلاق دام 3 سنوات. 

شهدت الأجواء أمام الكنيسة هتافات عنيفة للسلفيين بعد قرار الجيش بخروج الشباب القبطي منها ووقف اجراءات فتحها ورددوا هتافات "الله أكبر .. انتصرنا" 






http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/may/19/42742


​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*تعليق
 القمص متياس نصر 
على 
افتتاح كنيسة عين شمس 
و هجوم الوهابين


[YOUTUBE]qa1-DXt74oY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*فضيحة التليفزيون المصرى وشاهد ماذا يقول على كارثة كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس 


[YOUTUBE]3N1aT_Ts9Xg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*اشتباكات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين أمام كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس*


  الخميس، 19 مايو  2011 - 17:59





​

التجمهر أمام كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس                         
كتبت منال العيسوى​     وقعت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، المتجمعين أمام كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس.

وكان الأهالى، الذين خرجوا من الكنيسة، هاجمهم بعض البلطجية الذين اندسوا  بين المواطنين، واعتدوا على الأقباط، وتمكنت الشرطة العسكرية من القبض على 5  من البلطجية. 


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=416449
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*عاجل ضرب بالطوب على 2 اقباط وانباء عن احتجازهم داخل  المدرعة ووجود مصابين وخناقة بين شيوخ سلفيين مصممين على هدم كنيسه السيده  العذراء بعين شمس منذ لحظات 


*[YOUTUBE]PVJKMCfLjyE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2011)

*الجماعة دى لازم تتباد*
*مافيش حل تانى*
*لازم يتم اقصائهم عن الحياة و الا مزيد من الخراب قادم*


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

بالفيديو.. محاصرة كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس تؤجل فض اعتصام ماسبيرو

الخميس، 19 مايو 2011 - 14:22


كتبت منال العيسوى ونادر شكرى وإيمان على 

قرر معتصمو ماسبيرو الاستمرار فى اعتصامهم، لحين انتهاء أزمة كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس، ومطرانية مغاغة، بعدما كانوا قد قرروا الانصراف وتنظيف المكان، إلا أن خبر قيام مواطنين بمحاصرة كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس رفضاً لافتتاحها أدى إلى تأجيل فض اعتصامهم انتظاراً لما يحدث.

وكان مجموعة من أهالى عين شمس بشارع الأربعين قد حاصروا كنيسة العذراء، رافضين فتحها بناء على قرار من وزير التنمية المحلية ومجلس الوزراء، حيث أكد المواطنون أن المقر مصنع مغلق منذ 3 سنوات وليس بكنيسة، ولكن هناك محاولات لضمه لكنيسة العذراء المجاورة بعد شراء الكنيسة لأملاك المصنع.

وحذر المواطنون الذين تجاوز عددهم أربع آلاف مواطن، مرددين هتافات "دا مش افتتاح.. دى مش كنيسة دى مصنع"، مرددين هتافات بأنه لن يتم السماح بافتتاح الكنيسة، مما اضطر الأمن المركزى لاحتجازهم للبعد عن مداخل الكنيسة الثلاثة، وتتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 17 و26 عاما من أهل المنطقة، من بينهم مسجلون خطر على وجوههم "بشلات"، وتم إبلاغ قوات الجيش لتشديد الحراسة ومنع أى اشتباكات.

ولا توجد علامة كنيسة على المقر المتجمع أمامه المواطنون، الذى تصل مساحته حوالى 200 متر، والدور الأول منه مصنع غزل مغلق من 3 سنوات، ويحيط بالمقر أربع كنائس، منها واحدة إنجيلية وأخرى كنيسة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل، وبالقرب منه مدافن الأقباط.

وامتد تجمهر المواطنين من شارع أحمد عصمت حتى محطة زهراء عين شمس والأربعين، وقام الشباب بإلقاء الطوب على مبنى الكنيسة الذى يأخذ شكلا مستطيلا. 

[YOUTUBE]kZXHdzvWGwo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=416188&ش​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*هى دى عربية الجيش اللى باعتينها تحل المشكله!!
دى متخوفش قطط الشارع مش كلابها​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2011)

*يارب رحمتك *
*أمال فين الوحدة الوطنية *
*ومسلم ومسيحى ايد واحدة *
*والكلام الخايب ده *
*كل يوم مشكلة كده ومفيش حل لينا*
*يارب انت الوحييييييد اللى لازم تتصرف فالناس دى*
*كفاية حرام عليهم بقى *
*تعبنا من وجع القلب ده *​


----------



## ahraf ayad (19 مايو 2011)

*ياخواتى زمن الاضهاد رجع تانى اهلا بية دة فرحة لينا كلنا يمكن يكونوا فاهمين انهم بيزلونا ميعرفوش انهم بيوصلونا 
بايدهم لملكوت ابدى هما هايكونو بعيد عنة وينظروة باعينهم ويتحسرون ولسان حالهم يقول ليتنا كنا من اتباع 
الصليب فكل هذة الاخبار هى اخبار فرح وليست حزن ​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يارب رحمتك *
> *أمال فين الوحدة الوطنية *
> *ومسلم ومسيحى ايد واحدة *
> *والكلام الخايب ده *
> ...



مسلم مسيحي ايد واحدة ( ايد مقطوعة اصلا ) وحدة وطنية شعار بنضحك بيه على نفسنا 

ربنا موجووود


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 مايو 2011)

ahraf ayad قال:


> *ياخواتى زمن الاضهاد رجع تانى اهلا بية دة فرحة لينا كلنا يمكن يكونوا فاهمين انهم بيزلونا ميعرفوش انهم بيوصلونا
> بايدهم لملكوت ابدى هما هايكونو بعيد عنة وينظروة باعينهم ويتحسرون ولسان حالهم يقول ليتنا كنا من اتباع
> الصليب فكل هذة الاخبار هى اخبار فرح وليست حزن ​*




فعلا كلامك صح والمسيح تحمل الالام الصلب والاهانة من اجلنا فما يحدث اقل بكثيييير جدا ومينفعش نقارن اصلا 

هما بيعملوا كدا عشان هما مؤمنين بدين بيتهز وينهار لما يقف قدام المسيح لانهم مؤمنين بحاجات خرافية 

الرب ينور قلوبهم من الظلام


----------



## govany shenoda (19 مايو 2011)

من سيقصلنا عن محبة المسيح؟
* أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد *
أم جوع أم عرى أم خطر أم سيف​


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2011)

*بجاحه اسلاميه غير مبرره*​


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2011)

*عاوز اعرف منطق هولاء الهمجييين فيما يفعلونة
يعترضوا على المسيحيين فى فتح كنيسة لية؟
اريد رد من مسلم وليس مسيحى*


----------



## anosh (20 مايو 2011)

*تقريبا مضايقهم اننا لسه عايشين على الارض 
مش عارفه مسيحين عايشين فى حالهم بيصلوا فى كنايسهم مش فى الشوارع
ايه اللى مضايقهم من وجودنا فى الدنيا على الارض نفسى افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاتكسب ايه يا مسلم لما تقتل اخوك المسيحى هاتدخل الجنه علشان قتلت
بقى الشرط الاساسى خلاص لدخول الجنه هو القتل 
ربناااااااااااااااااااااااااا يفتح عيونكم على الحقيقه ​*


----------

